# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Shane To Save Cousins

## daisy38

Taken Frem Sky News!  :Smile: 

*Shane To Save Cousins*

Eastenders star Shane Richie has launched a campaign to save his on-screen family from being split up by producers. 
Shane is rallying round the 'Enders cast members in a bid to save newcomers Jake Maskall, who plays Danny, and Joel Beckett, who plays Jake, who were both axed at the start of the month.
Jake Maskall told Star magazine that the popular actor had been "crushed" when he heard the bosses' plans. 
"He started up a petition straight away," he said "which he urged the rest of the cast to sign."
The feeling has been mutual amongst the cast - Wendy Richards, who plays Pauline Fowler, threw her arms around the two actors when she heard the news.
Shane's character was a real hit when he conned his way into managing the Queen Vic pub back in 2002. 

Producers had hoped they could capitalise on their success with Shane by bringing more of the Moon clan to Walford  - and it worked - viewers fell for the cheeky brothers in spades.
But despite all this the pair were sacked after it was decided there were too many gangsters in the soap.
Fans of the sexy pair have already hit the BBC with enough complaints to send producers scurrying into meetings to re-think their decision.
Jake, who once described his role in the struggling show as his "dream job" said he was grateful for the support but was doubtful they'd be saved:
"I don't think the BBC will go back on their word."

----------


## Babe14

Joel who plays Jake is definitely staying it has been confirmed by the EE website and Joel himself on this morning, he will be playing central roles in the autumn blistering storylines. Kate Harwood had a change of heart and decided that Joel was to stay as he was of an enormous asset to the show.

----------


## ?????

shane you sad ****, like anyone is going to listen to you! anyway isnt jake staying and the door is left open for danny to return in the future.

----------


## Debs

[QUOTE=?????]shane you sad ****, like anyone is going to listen to you! anyway isnt jake staying and the door is left open for danny to return in the future.[/QUOTE

why shouldnt he try and save his screen family. otheer people are trying to save them! are they sad too??? i think all the petitions to save them are a greta idea and if he behind it as well then the people of eastenders are more likely to listen. well done shane!!! :Cheer:

----------


## Jade

> shane you sad ****, like anyone is going to listen to you! anyway isnt jake staying and the door is left open for danny to return in the future.


Please do not use language like that on here, remember we have members of all ages.

Thanks

----------


## Babe14

No there isn't any need for bad language.  You can state your opinion perfectly polietly without being rude. 

I think that Shane is a wonderful guy for going to the trouble of trying to save two of his fellow actors jobs, excellent actors at that. One is secure now, Joel, who we know is definitely staying, Jake is leaving but the door is being left open.  I love the whole Moon family and the arrival of Alfies' two cousins are a breath of fresh air both to the Moon family and to our screens.  Alfie has been brought back to life, along with many others, with their arrival his storylines were becoming a bit "slow".   Shane and Joel work extremely well together and I love the way Alfie and Jake work together as "Head of the Family" to sort things out. Not forgetting of course the way the boys look after "their" Nana.

----------


## i_love_matt!

Good for Shane!
It Shows He Cares!
Well done shane

----------


## Lisa321

And of course, Thanks to layne too :P
xox

----------


## Chantelle

awww well done shaney  :Cheer:  .  At least it shows he cares

----------


## *Roxy*

awwwww bless Shane

----------


## chance

you lot honestly think he's doing it for them? for him more like.

----------


## Layne

> And of course, Thanks to layne too :P
> xox


Thanks babe!
Yeh, good on shane, me and him should get together some time! LOL
Joking!
I think that all the petitions are great! (well i have to say that!!!)

Shane obviously saw mine and thought he had to do something himself!
Anyway keep signing guys!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## callummc

I think he's got an ulteria motive here,if he needs to return he really needs a family unit to return to,so clever as shane is he's decided he better try and save his family unit

----------


## Lisa321

> Thanks babe!
> Yeh, good on shane, me and him should get together some time! LOL
> Joking!
> I think that all the petitions are great! (well i have to say that!!!)
> 
> Shane obviously saw mine and thought he had to do something himself!
> Anyway keep signing guys!
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


Lol. Im just happy Jakes there 2 stay  :Angel:   ;)
xox

----------


## chance

> I think he's got an ulteria motive here,if he needs to return he really needs a family unit to return to,so clever as shane is he's decided he better try and save his family unit


exactly!

----------


## ?????

EXACTLY the big headed man is doing this for himself. so people like you lot can go AHHH bless the'kind' thoughtful man shane richie who cares about other people and not just himself. its just a popularity stunt that he does every now and then. 

oh yeah sorry for the bad language, i couldn't help it.

----------


## Angeldelight

ALL the FANS OF THE MOON BROTHERS SALUTE YOU SHANE RICHIE!!!

SAVE JAKE AND DANNY

----------

